# wann sind die preise am billigsten?



## Kagebunshin (1. November 2010)

hey, wollte mal fragen, wann die preise für einen neuen pc am billigsten sind.
ist es vor weihnachten oder erst danach?

außerdem möchte ich so zwischen 800-900€ investieren, hab mir auch die vorgeschlagenen PC's schon angeschaut, aber ich will wissen, ob es sich lohnt noch bisschen zu warten ( habs eh nicht so eilig) oder lieber gleich zu schlagen sollte bei den billigen Grafikkartenpreise.

hoffe ich bin im richtigen Sub-Forum.

mfg Kagebunshin


----------



## Pat82rick (1. November 2010)

Ich glaube so genau kann das keiner vorher sagen. Also jetzt aktuell bekommste für 800 - 900 € einen Top-Rechner! Die Preise schwanken täglich!


----------



## AntiFanboy (1. November 2010)

wenn ich du wäre würde ich noch bis weihnachten oder sogar nächstes jahr (ende jänner) warten, da hat evtl nVidia ihre neue generation draußen und intel/amd ihre neuen cpu's!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2010)

Ich würde die Tendenz auf nach Weihnachten legen, aber hat auch einen Pferdefuss da zu Weihnachten ja auch Bargeld den Besitzer wechselt. Also kann man nur sagen, kaufen wenn es sich nicht vermeiden läßt oder wenn man meint das der Preis günstig erscheint


----------



## Perry (1. November 2010)

Ansonsten gilt Grob immer die Regel "Morgen ist es immer billiger!", es gibt so Momente wo der stetige Preisverfall einem Absturz gleichkommt und zwar immer unmittelbar nach der veröffentlichung von neuen Produkten (falls diese ausreichend am Markt verfügbar sind) in der aktuellen Situation ist es aber in der Tat spannend zu warten, da die Zeit bis neue Produkte von den ganz großen der Branche (Intel AMD nvidia) kommen nicht mehr sehr lang ist.


----------



## mickythebeagle (1. November 2010)

In der regel sagt man nach Weihnachten, da die Leute dann eingedeckt sind mit Geschenken.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (1. November 2010)

So ab Ende November ziehen die Preise für alles, was irgendwie im Weihnachtsgeschäft taugt, ob als Geschenk, als "Selbstbelohnung" oder als "will ich auf jeden Fall im Haus haben",- an. 
Nach Weihnachten bis in die ersten Januartage ist die große Umtauschzeit; das Angebot ist knapper, da die Lager leer sind und erst mit neuer Ware aufgefüllt werden. 
In dieser Phase hat man aber auch die Chance, Artikel günstig zu schießen, die wegen Nichtgefallen umgetauscht wurden.


----------



## Semmelbroesel (1. November 2010)

Das mit dem Weihnachtsgeschäft bei Hardwarekomponenten halt ich für ein Gerücht.
Ich hab letztes Jahr genau das Gegenteil beobachtet.
Ein Phenom II X4 955 zum Beispiel der jetzt schön im Preis gefallen ist hat im Dezember 2009 schonmal 120€ gekostet. Im Januar sind die Preis dann wieder angestieben und blieben das ganze Jahr über konstant bei 140-150€.
bis jetzt eben.
Bei einigen Mainboards und Netzteilen hab ich das gleiche beobachtet.
Meine Theorie: Computerhardware taugt nicht im Weihnachtsgeschäft. Im allgemeinen kauft  man sich Computerkomponten selber und schenkt sie nicht anderen Leuten.
Der Kaufrausch beginnt in diesem Markt erst nach Weihachten wenn die Leute mit ihrem Weihnachtsgeld in die Läden rennen.


----------



## rabe08 (1. November 2010)

Faustregel: einen Monat nachdem Du gekauft hast, ist es am billigsten. Ich rede auch langjähriger Erfahrung...


----------



## esphaglion (1. November 2010)

So ist es leider meistens


----------



## rAveN_13 (1. November 2010)

Ich würde März 2011 tippen. Grund Weihnachten größere Nachfrage und evtl. steigende Preise. Januar/Februar Nachzügler. März eher niedrig um noch den ein oder anderen Kunden zu locken.


----------



## kullerkäfer (1. November 2010)

jap wenn man es gekauft XD
aber sonst würd ich sagen nach weihnachten.
oder einfach mal die augen nach angeboten aufhalten


----------



## Pat82rick (1. November 2010)

So ist es, und wie ich schon sagte für 800 - 900 € kannste in aller Seelenruhe einkaufen gehen


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (1. November 2010)

Auszüge


Semmelbroesel schrieb:


> ...Weihnachtsgeschäft bei Hardware-komponenten halt ich für ein Gerücht.....Meine Theorie: Computer- hardware taugt nicht im Weihnachtsgeschäft. Im allgemeinen kauft  man sich Computerkomponten selber und schenkt sie nicht anderen Leuten..


Hardware kaufen die Leute in erster Linie für sich selbst, aber sehr verstärkt Weihnachten, denn da hat man nachweislich auch die höchsten Jahresumsätze. 
Als Geschenk wird sie auch gekauft, das weiß ich aus sehr vielen Verkaufsgesprächen; aber weit weniger häufig wie als "Eigengeschenk". 
Im restlichen Geschäftsjahr wird Hardware nur selten bis gar nicht als Geschenk gekauft.    
Das ist keine Theorie, sondern meine Praxis-Erfahrung aus gut 15 Jahren (bei Vobis u. in einer Fa., an der ich beteiligt war, und die Zahlen kannte). - Greetz


----------

